
Confessions of a Bitcoin investor - jnazario
http://www.marketplace.org/topics/tech/confessions-bitcoin-investor
======
DigitalSea
I'm sure some people managed to cash out at the right time, but Bitcoin is
taking a bit of a tumble as of late and I'm waiting for the inevitable stories
titled: How I lost $25,000 investing in Bitcoin or How I lost my family home
investing in Bitcoin. All of the publicity lately has driven up the price and
brought some new interest into the foray, but unless you got on the train 1.5
years ago, you're in for an unpleasant surprise when you're not making copious
amounts of cash. There are the lucky ones and then there are the unlucky ones.

